# urine stains....



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo has some pretty yucky yellow urine stains, on her underside. She is super fluffy, so im not sure how to get it out. Do I need to wash her every day, and should I use soap every time, or is there another trick?!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't have a female, but I think some people use baby wipes or a non-rinse shampoo. They def. don't bathe every day.

I know those that know better will respond.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i would just cut off the stained underhair ,if the hair is badly stained ,you will 
not notice if her hair is long,a daily sponge wash with baby shampoo will help.
For pee stains on paws ,try a little woolite.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Every two or three days I rub some Spa Lavish (or other shampoo) down there and rinse it off with the sprayer in the sink. Then I just let it air dry. That helps keep the stains and any urine odor at bay.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Any ideas for keeping urine stains under belly bands at bay.. They go right where the belly band is and stain this little guy underneath and on the sides.. And he is changed very regularly..He's up for adoption and this is unsightly and I would like him to look his very best when we find him his forever home..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jayne, I've heard some use feminine pads to absorb the urine so it's not next to the skin/hair.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

just wondering are the stains getting better ?


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I keep Coco trimmed short down below and it helps a lot.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Jayne, I've heard some use feminine pads to absorb the urine so it's not next to the skin/hair.


I do that too, but so far the staining persists.. I just have to get this little guy looking good so he can find his forever home..He's so darn cute... except these stains...:blink:


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

You might try the Pure Paws No Rinse shampoo. You can put it in spray bottle for ease of application. It contains optical brighteners and with repeated use should lighten the urine stains and it also contains odor eliminators.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Pure Paws said:


> You might try the Pure Paws No Rinse shampoo. You can put it in spray bottle for ease of application. It contains optical brighteners and with repeated use should lighten the urine stains and it also contains odor eliminators.


 
good tip.. thanks i think i'll try it....:aktion033:


----------

